
High School Sports and School Start Times - ada1981
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2017/04/how-school-start-times-affect-high-school-athletics/522537/?single_page=true
======
ada1981
"High-school sports represent one of the most consistent roadblocks barring
change."

